# Not PDA friendly



## John (Oct 30, 2004)

Just trying to access the forum using my HP 4700 PDA, and although I can read/post messages the layout of the forum screens aren't all that PDA friendly.

Considering the number of people on this forum with a PDA, it would be nice to have an alternative style that was more usable with a restricted screen size.

The top line of graphics only shows the first image and misses off the rest of the buttons, and the banner-ad takes up most of a screen.

bye for now, John


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe we need a PDA subsciption service to fund the development you're suggesting?

I've read threads fine on my Smartphone... wouldn't try to reply, but for that quick fix....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If using my Ipaq, I stop pics from loading... it helps, but ain't the perfect solution.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

even worse on my Blackberry, but like you say, development costs!!!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

clived said:


> Maybe we need a PDA subsciption service to fund the development you're suggesting?
> 
> I've read threads fine on my Smartphone... wouldn't try to reply, but for that quick fix....


I wouldn't have thought that much 'development' is required.

I have several copies of phpBB2 running and have had a play around with alternative styles.

Just copy the contents of the existing style directory to another in the templates directory, and then cut out most of the large graphics.

If the screen size is reduced the bulk of graphics within messages will be scaled down to fit a narrower screen. A line of graphics such as the button bar will show up with the first one at normal or reduced size and then either miss off or put the rest underneath.

You don't need a PDA to see the effect of any changes - just reduce your browser window down to the size of a PDA. I dunno about the normal PDA screen size, but a 320 - 480 pixel pide window appears to be the norm. My mate at work has an iPAQ 4150 which I think is around the 480x320 size. The screens are small but just about usable..

J


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I would have though the other problem is the lack of capability in the various browsers on the PDAs. Pocket IE for example has some features missing over the 'real thing', and if the site uses them this will cause problems. Also most PPCs are 240x320 at the moment, though the iPAQ 4700 series has a _lovely_ 480x640 screen.


----------

